# Li sapete i dialetti?



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2020)

Io ne so due abbastanza forbitamente, quello di Milano, la mia città natale, quello brianzolo ove vivo e quello bergamasco essendo mia madre di lì.
Su FB sono iscritto su un gruppo dove si raccontano antichi detti in dialetto  milanese, e mi sembra di sentir parlare i miei nonni, che conoscevano solo quel linguaggio, però capisco tutto  e vi scrivo anche io.
Una fatica immane, sia perché si fa effettivamente  fatica, sia per il maledetto correttore che almeno sul mio device, non si disattiva.
Voi lo capite? Lo parlate? PUrtroppo sì è perso ed io lo ritengo un peccato.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2020)

Io vedo Gomorra senza sottotitoli, ma resto umile


----------



## Vera (11 Gennaio 2020)

I nonni parlavano in dialetto quindi lo capisco benissimo. Non lo parlo, a parte qualche esclamazione. 
Gli unici che ancora portano avanti il dialetto sono gli anziani. Sono d'accordo, sarebbe un peccato se andasse perso.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vedo Gomorra senza sottotitoli, ma resto umile


Tradurre prego.


----------



## Lostris (11 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> I nonni parlavano in dialetto quindi lo capisco benissimo. Non lo parlo, a parte qualche esclamazione.
> Gli unici che ancora portano avanti il dialetto sono gli anziani. Sono d'accordo, sarebbe un peccato se andasse perso.


Io uguale.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tradurre prego.


Sono milanese. Vedo Gomorra in cui parlano napoletano stretto che io capisco


----------



## stany (11 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vedo Gomorra senza sottotitoli, ma resto umile


Vedere non vuol dire capire (il dialetto stretto napoletano)


----------



## stany (11 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono milanese. Vedo Gomorra in cui parlano napoletano stretto che io capisco


Ah Ho letto solo adesso allora hai studiato lingue, fatto linguistico


----------



## stany (11 Gennaio 2020)

Se vi dico che chi parla il piemontese non capisce un tubo del patois parlato (ancora da pochissimi)  nei borghi di montagna...i patois sono vere e proprie lingue (idiomi).
Io lo capivo, non lo parlavo ,ma come per le lingue straniere , se non si pratica ,si perde.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vedere non vuol dire capire (il dialetto stretto napoletano)


Capisco, nun tiene pensieri


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ah Ho letto solo adesso allora hai studiato lingue, fatto linguistico


Credevo di essere negata. Mi sono impegnata. Voglio provare con l’inglese.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Se vi dico che chi parla il piemontese non capisce un tubo del patois parlato (ancora da pochissimi)  nei borghi di montagna...i patois sono vere e proprie lingue (idiomi).
> Io lo capivo, non lo parlavo ,ma come per le lingue straniere , se non si pratica ,si perde.


Anche il piemontese è impegnativo.
Poi ci sono dialetti che l’industria dello spettacolo non considera e quindi non si ha la possibilità di conoscere se non sul posto. Io perdo la testa per le cadenze piemontesi, ma non capisco niente.


----------



## stany (11 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credevo di essere negata. Mi sono impegnata. Voglio provare con l’inglese.


Col prossimo marito di Belfast, o di Liverpool....il primo di Scampia t'ha insegnato il  napoletano


----------



## stany (11 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche il piemontese è impegnativo.
> Poi ci sono dialetti che l’industria dello spettacolo non considera e quindi non si ha la possibilità di conoscere se non sul posto. Io perdo la testa per le cadenze piemontesi, ma non capisco niente.


Gilberto govi per i Genovesi o Macario per i piemontesi ormai sono il passato.... Anche se Macario televisivamente parlando Non parlava il dialetto


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Gilberto govi per i Genovesi o Macario per i piemontesi ormai sono il passato.... Anche se Macario televisivamente parlando Non parlava il dialetto


Govi lo capivo benissimo.


----------



## stany (11 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Govi lo capivo benissimo.


Perché era un teatro dialettale con un genovese non stretto; negli anni cinquanta era già televisivo quindi..
Per Gomorra ci vogliono veramente i sottotitoli 
Anche per gipo farassino se non si  parla quel dialetto...


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2020)

A me i dialetti non servono.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Perché era un teatro dialettale con un genovese non stretto; negli anni cinquanta era già televisivo quindi..
> Per Gomorra ci vogliono veramente i sottotitoli
> Anche per gipo farassino se non si  parla quel dialetto...


Il vocabolario è davvero differente non solo dall’italiano, ma anche da altri dialetti nordici più ...frequentati.
Però si intuisce il senso per la struttura sintattica e per conservazione di alcune parole.
Funziona come il gramelò di Dario Fo o come le poesie di Fosco Maraini.
IL LONFO 
Il Lonfo non vaterca né gluisce
e molto raramente barigatta,
ma quando soffia il bego a bisce bisce
sdilenca un poco e gnagio s’archipatta.

È frusco il Lonfo! È pieno di lupigna
arrafferia malversa e sofolenta!
Se cionfi ti sbiduglia e ti arrupigna
se lugri ti botalla e ti criventa.

Eppure il vecchio Lonfo ammargelluto
che bete e zugghia e fonca nei trombazzi
fa lègica busìa, fa gisbuto;

e quasi quasi in segno di sberdazzi
gli affarferesti un gniffo. Ma lui zuto
t’alloppa, ti sbernecchia; e tu l’accazzi.

*Il Lonfo: cosa significa la poesia*
Quando si dice che Il Lonfo è una poesia metasemantica significa che è composta in una lingua inventata che prova ad essere evocativa solo sulla base dell’elemento uditivo. Così facendo una serie di parole assumono dei suoni e delle forme, ma perché assumano un significato bisogna anche stare attenti alla grammatica e alla sintattica: solo così si può creare una lingua dal nulla.
La metasemantica a tanto non arriva, ma ci sono esperimenti come quello del quenya, la lingua degli elfi che Tolkien ha inventato ne Il signore degli anelli, che sono riusciti a partire da lingue conosciute deformando le desinenze e le parole così come si fa quando da bimbi si prova a parlare al contrario o di cantare in inglese inventando le parole di sana pianta.


----------



## ologramma (11 Gennaio 2020)

il dialetto per me  é stata una tragedia  , mi è servito ad essere ripreso sempre dalle maestre prima e poi dalle professoresse  , lo mischiavo e lo mischio ancora nelle discussioni e nello scrivere , si vede molto eh .
Ora con l'età non me ne frega niente  mi piace mescolare  , prima non mi intromettevo mai  nei discorsi   ma con il lavoro  che facevo parlavo con tutti .ingegneri , architetti , persone  colte e politici   e non mi facevo più un problema così per le donne  mi bastano due minuti  per chiacchiarare  giovani e non , dalla mia ho l'educazione  che mi hanno dato i miei genitori  quindi la gente si fida  che vi devo dire


----------



## ologramma (11 Gennaio 2020)

a proposito  mi ricordo  nel periodo del servizio militare ero di servizio  e insieme al gruppo che conoscevo  mi davano del provinxciale dato che sono di vicino roma ( per non dire un altra parola) ma fui l'unico a leggere le poesie in dialetto romanesco  che neanche quelli che ci abitavano e si vantavano di essere romani, io capivo e capisco il vero dialetto che si parlava a trastevere


----------



## Vera (11 Gennaio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> a proposito  mi ricordo  nel periodo del servizio militare ero di servizio  e insieme al gruppo che conoscevo  mi davano del provinxciale dato che sono di vicino roma ( per non dire un altra parola) ma fui l'unico a leggere le poesie in dialetto romanesco  che neanche quelli che ci abitavano e si vantavano di essere romani, io capivo e capisco il vero dialetto che si parlava a trastevere


Spettacolo


----------



## stany (11 Gennaio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> il dialetto per me  é stata una tragedia  , mi è servito ad essere ripreso sempre dalle maestre prima e poi dalle professoresse  , lo mischiavo e lo mischio ancora nelle discussioni e nello scrivere , si vede molto eh .
> Ora con l'età non me ne frega niente  mi piace mescolare  , prima non mi intromettevo mai  nei discorsi   ma con il lavoro  che facevo parlavo con tutti .ingegneri , architetti , persone  colte e politici   e non mi facevo più un problema così per le donne  mi bastano due minuti  per chiacchiarare  giovani e non , dalla mia ho l'educazione  che mi hanno dato i miei genitori  quindi la gente si fida  che vi devo dire


Un piacione alla Gassmann!


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io ne so due abbastanza forbitamente, quello di Milano, la mia città natale, quello brianzolo ove vivo e quello bergamasco essendo mia madre di lì.
> Su FB sono iscritto su un gruppo dove si raccontano antichi detti in dialetto  milanese, e mi sembra di sentir parlare i miei nonni, che conoscevano solo quel linguaggio, però capisco tutto  e vi scrivo anche io.
> Una fatica immane, sia perché si fa effettivamente  fatica, sia per il maledetto correttore che almeno sul mio device, non si disattiva.
> Voi lo capite? Lo parlate? PUrtroppo sì è perso ed io lo ritengo un peccato.


Mi sa che siamo iscritti allo stesso gruppo.
Il vero milanese è estinto.
Qualche mese fa ho beccato in farmacia una signora che lo parlava perfettamente.
L'ho fermata e mi sono goduto una mezz'oretta di conversazione, godendo del suo perfetto accento, che non è quello di tanti che si sentono su YouTube o di Jannacci.
Volevo registrarla. Un tempo parlavano tutti insci', adess... 
Mia moglie è brianzola. 
Io non parlo il dialetto, ma lo comprendo. 
Purtroppo la mia pronuncia è inadeguata.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> I nonni parlavano in dialetto quindi lo capisco benissimo. Non lo parlo, a parte qualche esclamazione.
> Gli unici che ancora portano avanti il dialetto sono gli anziani. Sono d'accordo, sarebbe un peccato se andasse perso.


Tu hai l'accento.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono milanese. Vedo Gomorra in cui parlano napoletano stretto che io capisco


Guardati la Gatta Cenerentola.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Se vi dico che chi parla il piemontese non capisce un tubo del patois parlato (ancora da pochissimi)  nei borghi di montagna...i patois sono vere e proprie lingue (idiomi).
> Io lo capivo, non lo parlavo ,ma come per le lingue straniere , se non si pratica ,si perde.


Sono uscito con una ragazza, da giovane, che parlava patois. Avevo 16 anni. All'epoca avevamo una casa in uno sperduto villaggio montano....dopo la cascata in fondo a destra 
Non ho capito un cazzo tutta la sera. Davvero incomprensibile.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2020)

Comunque mi manca il milanese. Era un suono familiare quando ero bambino.
Anche se poi tutti le estati le passavo in Emilia...
E lì avevo gli zii e sentivo tutto un altro parlare.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2020)

Qui si spiega scientificamente la scomparsa dei milanesisauri, con un fantastico Porcaro, che conobbi molto bene esattamente 30 anni fa. RIP.


----------



## stany (11 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sono uscito con una ragazza, da giovane, che parlava patois. Avevo 16 anni. All'epoca avevamo una casa in uno sperduto villaggio montano....dopo la cascata in fondo a destra
> Non ho capito un cazzo tutta la sera. Davvero incomprensibile.


L'importante è che te l'abbia data


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> L'importante è che te l'abbia data


come sei crudo. Vergogna


----------



## alberto15 (11 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tradurre prego.


Abbiamo scoperto che Brunetta e' di Napoli (o limitrofi)


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vedo Gomorra senza sottotitoli, ma resto umile


prova a seguire uno spettacolo in dialetto camuno, poi ne riparliamo


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Abbiamo scoperto che Brunetta e' di Napoli (o limitrofi)


No. Sono di Milano e stessa situazione di Danny.
Mi divertono I Legnanesi, ma parlano, appunto, legnanese, non milanese.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2020)

PIero Mazzarella non vi piace?
Io ho visto alcuni suoi spettacoli.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sa che siamo iscritti allo stesso gruppo.
> Il vero milanese è estinto.
> Qualche mese fa ho beccato in farmacia una signora che lo parlava perfettamente.
> L'ho fermata e mi sono goduto una mezz'oretta di conversazione, godendo del suo perfetto accento, che non è quello di tanti che si sentono su YouTube o di Jannacci.
> ...


Mi Sun minga un birlafuss....


----------



## Martes (12 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il vocabolario è davvero differente non solo dall’italiano, ma anche da altri dialetti nordici più ...frequentati.
> Però si intuisce il senso per la struttura sintattica e per conservazione di alcune parole.
> Funziona come il gramelò di Dario Fo o come le poesie di Fosco Maraini.
> IL LONFO
> ...


C'è stato un periodo (breve, altrimenti sarebbe diventato noioso) in cui, con alcuni amici, ci divertivamo con le poesie di Fosco Maraini: uno ne sceglieva una e gli altri dovevano indovinare a chi sarebbe stata indirizzata. Ci si trovava quasi sempre d'accordo e si indovinava facilmente... la metasemantica può essere davvero parecchio evocativa


----------



## Vera (12 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Tu hai l'accento.


Quello mi sa tanto di sì. Ma tutti, più o meno accentuato, lo abbiamo.


----------



## alberto15 (12 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Sono di Milano e stessa situazione di Danny.
> Mi divertono I Legnanesi, ma parlano, appunto, legnanese, non milanese.


Era una battuta la mia


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> sono di vicino roma ( per non dire un altra parola)


_Er burino_ = colui che abita al di fuori delle mura. Quindi tecnicamente un milione e mezzo di romani che abita dentro il raccordo.


----------



## stany (12 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> _Er burino_ = colui che abita al di fuori delle mura. Quindi tecnicamente un milione e mezzo di romani che abita dentro il raccordo.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


>


Eh oh. La cerchia delle mura é piccola.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> PIero Mazzarella non vi piace?
> Io ho visto alcuni suoi spettacoli.


È morto da un bel po’


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È morto da un bel po’


Ma le sue commedie le fanno ancora.
Se non vedessimo più i film o gli spettacoli dei morti, sarebbe tutto molto più misero.
Ma evidentemente tu la pensi diversamente.


----------



## ologramma (12 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> _Er burino_ = colui che abita al di fuori delle mura. Quindi tecnicamente un milione e mezzo di romani che abita dentro il raccordo.


io sono *fora*  o aldilà dello stradone circolare


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> io sono *fora*  o aldilà dello stradone circolare


Castelli.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> PIero Mazzarella non vi piace?
> Io ho visto alcuni suoi spettacoli.


Pure io, con Rino Silveri, tanti anni fa. 
Ma lui non è milanese.



stany ha detto:


> L'importante è che te l'abbia data


Corretto.



Vera ha detto:


> Quello mi sa tanto di sì. Ma tutti, più o meno accentuato, lo abbiamo.


Anch'io, dici?



Brunetta ha detto:


> È morto da un bel po’


Ero fisso al San Calimero anni fa.
Mio padre mi sembra conoscesse un'attrice.


----------

